# InfusionSoft



## BassetMama (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi everyone! New to the group!

I'm wondering if any of you are using InfusionSoft? We're in the initial phase of rolling it out and am curious how you all are incorporating it into your business.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Welcome to the group. 

What is it?


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Never heard of it..


----------



## LakewoodPaintingPro (Jul 2, 2016)

No, it's to expensive and to difficult to learn how to use. I like Get Response if you are looking for an auto-responder etc.


----------



## NDeVuono (Feb 23, 2014)

BassetMama I know your post is a few months old, but i am and have been an infusionsoft user for about 3 years now.
I came across your post looking for other painters who use it. 
How have you been using it.
CRM,AUTOMATED CUSTOMER FOLLOW UP, NURTURE , WELCOME AND WOW??
I look forward to some conversations and maybe bounce some ideas off each other.


----------

